
Hacking Food: 3 months on $6.50/day - daenz
http://code.formconstantdance.org/post/137707716523/3-months-on-diy-soylent?2
======
MichaelBurge
I spend something like $6/day on food. No need for 'hacking' or subsisting on
nutrient paste - just buy groceries like rice, beans, meat, eggs, corn,
potatoes, etc. and cook them. I recommend a pressure-cooker as a great way to
cook things without you having to stand in front of an oven.

Buy a ham for $20 and it'll last you a week. At least the ones I buy, you turn
on the heat, stick the ham in the oven, and come back in 4 hours.

If you're like the old me and are constantly eating out, I recommend saving
yourself a couple tens of thousands of dollars and cooking something.

~~~
golergka
> cook them

But how much time and effort does it cost you?

I am like old you, constantly eating out. I'm also constantly tired of work
(yes, it's usual developer crunchtime story, and no, I'm not being taken
advantage of, I'm doing it out of my free will for certain reasons), and use
the remaining energy to either work on my hobby project, write music, take
piano lessons or just spend time with my wife — often, eating out. And while
my salary allows me to, I'd rather save time and energy on cooking and spend
it on things I'm really passionate about.

~~~
hobo_mark
I use an electric cooker (got it used for like 60 bucks), ingredients go in,
food comes out, takes ten minutes to chop stuff and program it, it will tell
you when it's done and will keep stuff warm until you want to eat.

~~~
golergka
Oh, this sounds so enjoyable compared to multicultural restoraunt scene or
actually putting an effort to cook something interesting.

------
jonesb6
The article is actually about drinking Soylent, if anything it strikes me as
one of those thinly disguised "fitness" blogs that slides in an affiliate
link, or tries to make money off ads.

Furthermore it has nothing to do with shopping / living frugally, it's
basically "buy soylent".

~~~
samstave
Wait - it is soylent? I thought he was making his own version.... I no read
goud.

~~~
itake
[https://diy.soylent.com/recipes/keto-chow-104-master-rich-
ch...](https://diy.soylent.com/recipes/keto-chow-104-master-rich-chocolate)

------
zxexz
The article title on HN should be changed to "3 months on DIY Soylent". Maybe
it's just me, but I feel very misled.

------
meow_mix
I hate how overused the word "hacking" is right now.

Not exactly related but I thought I'd throw it out there

------
MicroBerto
Oh god another Soylent post. Not a single vegetable eaten. This guy might want
to read this study:

[http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g4490](http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g4490)

Title: "Fruit and vegetable consumption and mortality from all causes,
cardiovascular disease, and cancer: systematic review and dose-response meta-
analysis of prospective cohort studies"

------
tunesmith
There's this weird thing where doctors and health articles all champion the
benefits of oatmeal (and oat flour / oat protein), with benefits such as
decreasing indigestion and heartburn, while at the same time I see plenty of
reports online (myself included) of people experiencing worsening indigestion
symptoms after eating oat stuff. I had to stop drinking soylent for exactly
that reason - crazy heartburn symptoms, only now starting to normalize after
going back to eating what I normally eat. I suppose it might just be as simple
as an oat allergy, but it's weird that the only negative symptom is
indigestion.

------
ra1n85
Why canola oil? Peanut butter is nearly as cheap and packs additional macros.

I would add more soluble/insoluble fiber. Psyllium husk alone isn't
sufficient.

~~~
daenz
The recommended fiber intake for men is 38g. Oat flour is 0.13g fiber per
gram, so 240g * 0.13 + 7g fiber from psyllium husk = 38g fiber. Honestly
though, I've adjusted it based on my BMs, and 38g is good for me

------
autopov
How does one get "seal salt"?

~~~
dogma1138
By making seals cry.

